# My Harlequin Baby!!!!!



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 17, 2011)

I got a new baby last night and I really want to show her off. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Yield (Jun 17, 2011)

Cuteee!!  Congrats! I've always wanted a harlequin colored rabbit.. :]


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 17, 2011)

Very Nice! Harlies have the most unique coat pattern... I love it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2011)

Simply adorable.


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Jun 17, 2011)

that is one gorgeous Harlequin! now I have to show off mine 
Shes only a week old but im 99% shes going to be a harlequin


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 18, 2011)

PawsomePets that looks like a cream tort. I had a litter that had 3 that looked identical, check it out:
http://sunshine-acres-bunnies.piczo.com/?g=34245201&cr=3


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 19, 2011)

yes, pawsome that is a tort. 

A harlequin is very obvious at birth.


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, I was always told that Harlequin is just 2-toned


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 20, 2011)

Pawsum no matter what your baby ends up being, it's adorable as well!
If it wasn't for the tort in the litter, I'd think mine is purebred, but not sure of the genetics there(???) I know that both the parents have the Harlequin color, and my baby is just adorable  Sooooo no complaints here lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually I think your new baby is very naughty looking and I feel it my duty to save you and your home from all the mischief. So since we both live in WA please PM me your address and I will send my husband to take that little trouble maker off your hands asap. You can thank me in future threads


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pawsome_Pets wrote: *


> Oh, I was always told that Harlequin is just 2-toned



nope, spose to have a very distinct color pattern:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice Babies!


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always wanted a Harlequin baby and when I found this baby on CraigsList I couldn't pass her up. She was only $10! :shock: An hour and a half round-trip drive and one blown tire later, I had my newest edition home and she was worth every minute of it  I sure the tire shook her up, but we all made it home safely, and she has made herself right at home. My momma wasn't too happy as first, but she got over herself (lol) and her and the other babies would play for hours. Now she needs a name D=


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 22, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> *Pawsome_Pets wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, I was always told that Harlequin is just 2-toned
> ...


Woooo... this Magpie is Gorgeous!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 22, 2011)

dandilion, you are on my Facebook, are you not? lol

and thank you! Johneric is my bebeee


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 23, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> dandilion, you are on my Facebook, are you not? lol
> 
> and thank you! Johneric is my bebeee



Yep, I am. 

And your Johneric is a darling!


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous Magpie! Magpie will be the next color I go after hahaha
I've already started a 'Rabbit Fund' for the state fair. For those of you not from my area, the fair is here about September 25th (my birthday =D) and I plan on picking a bun from all the pretty buns that are always there. I'm going to keep my options open and get together as much money as possible so I know I can buy the one I want.


----------



## purelyprecioushollandlops (Jun 30, 2011)

They are all very cute, my daughter loves the Harlequins! I am thinking when she gets big enough to make decisions she is going to try and get a Harlequin project going. LOL
Blessings!
Kristal






_Briefly edited by moderator to remove link to poster's website. Please check their profile if you'd like to see their rabbitry!_


----------

